# My MAC collection approaching a year.



## Glow (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes - That's right. I think I started collecting MAC on September 28th, 2005. After seeing Alexa's Shimmermint Tutorial. So many thanks to you! I started out with many brights and towards the end of spring I got into my neutral fix. 

I absolutely love MAC

Eyeshadows:
Shroom 
Mythology
Bronze
Woodwinked
Creme de Violet
Pink Venus
Aquadisiac
Melton Mauve
Swimming
Juxt
Trend Eye palette (holiday 2005)
Era
Electric Eel
Lovebud


Eyeliners:
So there Jade (powerpoint)
Phone Number (kohl)
Delphic f/l
Haunting f/l

Lustreglasses:
Venetian
Spring Bean
Petal Pusher

Lip Gelees:
Slicked Pink (Im on my second. My boyfriend accidently sat on the first and bought me a second)

Shadesticks:
Beige-ing (I really do have to buy a second. I may have a week left out of it if im lucky)
Shimmermint
Gracious Me
Sea me
taupographic

Pigments:
Golden Lemon
Rose
Teal
Kitchmas
Blue Brown

Brushes:
Magenta Brush Set (Holiday 2005)

Powders:
Shell Pearl beauty powder

Mineralize Skin Finishes:
Petticoat
Shimpagne

Paints:
Mauvism

TLC's:
Tempting Tillie
Miss Bunny


I sent a money order out for guacamole and blue memory too. So hopefully that'll go smoothly!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

great collection! im hooked on eyeshadows right now. i have gotten 27 of them in the last 2 months! hehehe!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovely collection


----------

